# Opinions please, alpine does



## Nupine (Nov 2, 2007)

I was going to wait until later this week, but I am too excited! I haven't purchased a new doe for our herd in over 2 years, and now that I have sold a couple hay burners, I get to purchase 1 [maybe two] Alpine first fresheners in the spring!!!!! dance: I am so excited! I really like the goats at Munchin Hill so far, they are really what I am looking for. I was considering purchasing kids, but they will have really nice FF's available in the spring! Here they are:
http://www.munchinhill.com/J1
[their sires and dams can be seen on other pages]
I really like Prodigy best. But also Klass Act. They would probably be my first two choices, yet I don't know nearly as much as most of you. The breeders are retaining 1-2 of these after they kid, and the rest will available. They don't know who they are retaining yet, but I hope to put a deposit on 1-2 of them after Christmas, so hopefully I can have first pick after they decide who they want to retain. So what do you think of them? The prices are $300-$600 depending on conformation etc. after they freshen. Is that reasonable for the quality? Thanks a bunch!!!!!
Ashlyn


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Oh my gosh I wish I was raising Alpines. Congratulations- they are so so pretty.
Can't wait to see udders! Get as many as you can!
Lee


----------



## Nupine (Nov 2, 2007)

Haha thanks, I really like them all, and hope to get two if I can. They are almost 5 hours away, but I guess it could be worse.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Very nice. I like the sundgau, Arabesque. 
Tam


----------



## billinohio (Jun 24, 2009)

I like Munchin Hill animals. I have not purchased any animals from them, but I showed a dry yearling of mine, whose sire was a Munchin Hill buck. She took second every time out except once......and some of the classes had 14-15 in the class. One of my bucks is out of a Munchin Hill doe and a Stump Hollow buck (AI breeding). 
I think that the prices are right for the quality that you will be getting.


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

Very pretty! Given their prices on kids out of those same does, I'd say $600 for a yearling in milk, when her sister born next year is listed as $700 is not too shabby. And yeah... it could be a lot further than 5 hours.  Good for you! I absolutely love my Alpines.


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

I've seen their herd in the flesh and they are all lovely! My favorite is: Alleghany. I saw her last spring at the show and wow........turned my head around so fast I about broke my neck...LOL


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

I have 2 of Klass Act's littermate sisters in my herd. There were 4 does born in that litter. Mine will be freshening in the Spring.


----------



## pokyone42 (Oct 26, 2007)

nice-looking does!


----------



## Tracy in Idaho (Oct 26, 2007)

Pat has some beautiful goats, no doubt. Quite honestly, Avalanche is my favorite out of the bunch....such a shame about her leg. She has the length of body and smoothness of blending that I like. I'd buy her anyhow just for the bloodlines and keep her as a brood doe! 

You can get a preview of how Prodigy and Praline are going to turn out by looking at their full sibling sisters on the senior page.

If Pat actually parts with Klass Act, I think I'd look hard at her. With her dam dying this year, I doubt she'll be available ;-)


----------



## Nupine (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks everyone! I have been asking opinions on these does for at least a week on another forum, and only got like two replies. The bunch here is VERY helpful! I like Avalanche as well, and I am guessing she would be cheaper due to her leg, but I am really looking into showing for the most part. You are right, Tracy, I really don't think Pat would part with Klass Act, due to this being the last possible kid he would have out if Klassic. If he did, I would probably snatch her up. I love them all! I really liked Alleghany as well [out of the older does] and her daughter Arabesque is a beaut! I actually wanted a kid out of Kickoff, she is just sooooo striking to me, but I would rather have a yearling in milk. Thansk!
Ashlyn


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

What beautiful Alpines! Every one of those gals is awesome!


----------



## Nupine (Nov 2, 2007)

They are all pretty awesome. It is my birthday this weekend, so I am hoping to speak more with my parents about this. My dad seems to be more willing than my mom to help me purchase a doe or two from them. He doesn't help feed the animals or stuff like that, but we are doing major renovations to the goat barn this Christmas break together! WOO-hoo!!!!!


----------



## MiddleRiver (Oct 30, 2007)

Munchin Hill has some very nice French Alpines. Some of them I would really like to goat-nap...

I do own a Munchin Hill yearling and i'm just thrilled with her ! She is VERY tall and large, with gobbs of style and pizzaz - she is eye catching and snappy when she moves - I just got her this fall so haven't been able to show her yet, but she showed very well last year under her last owners. 

Another Munchin Hill doe will be joining my herd in spring 2010 after her owner's grade Alpine she is keeping freshens - she is also a very exciting doe - not quite as large as my Adelina, but awsome in her own rights - she is an Alleghany grand daughter ( her dam is Aria ).

I really like having a couple of them for my French lines - they are quality Alpines from what I see.


----------



## Nupine (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi again. I would like to goat-nap their goats too! My mom and I discussed this more and I showed her her on mapquest how far away it is. She said she would rather spend the hundreds of dollars to have a kid shipped than drive out there. lol So we searched online for about 2 hours looking far and wide in Ohio, West Virginia, Virginia, Maryland, Michigan, and Kentucky. There are only two other breeders that are closer that have goats I may be interested in. One hasn't updated their website in over a year [soooo annoying] and the other only has kids available [in the spring], from what I can see, but if I asked maybe they would sell one of their 7 FFs. Who knows. My dad is coming home for 3 weeks tonight and he already seems a little interested and is MUCH more likely to drive far distances than my mother who hates driving. So I will just have to wait and see.
Ashlyn


----------



## MiddleRiver (Oct 30, 2007)

Good luck on your search, I love kid shopping! 

I might suggest, if your folks don't mind shipping a kid and you decide to go that route, to take a look at the Alpine breeders on this forum - there are some very nice Alpines :+) 

We are most likely going from here in WI to ID again - if not i'll be shipping my kid as well...and will be shipping a couple of my own Alpine kids to their new homes this spring as well-it's a great way to get some great lines into your herd.


----------



## Nupine (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks, I was just wondering, was is the approximate cost to have a kid shipped, including all expenses? Thanks!
Ashlyn


----------



## MiddleRiver (Oct 30, 2007)

I think it all depends on the size/age, prices at time of shipping and other factors, but I've been told $200-$350 + health cert(s) and crate(s). Also look into a kid train, if somebody is traveling that way some will transport your kid for a small fee :+)


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

Yeah, shameless plug for Tracy, but I bought 6 Alpines from her this year, and I couldn't be more pleased! Not only with the goats, but also with Tracy as a seller and a just wonderful person in general. She's super fantastic to work with. I bought some adults, so couldn't go the air route and can't answer you on those prices specifically, but everyone tells me it's very reasonable. Probably not much more than you'd spend on gas and meals after 10 hours on the road to pick one up. So, if your parents are open to that, do shop far and wide and check out all options. What great folks you have!


----------



## Nupine (Nov 2, 2007)

Thank you guys. I do have great parents, and they are supportive of me in purchasing expensive goats.  I had a kid for sale this last spring [I actually ended up keeping her] and I had a 4-H meeting at our house and after the meeting I showed everyone the kids. I told some friends of our [who had a few sale barn goats] that she was for sale. they asked how much, and I said I was asking about $200 for her, and they thought I was being outrageous, and that goats simply aren't worth money. They ended up selling their 3 goats, and got $20 for all three at the sale barn [it was a doe and her two older buck/doe kids] I also like Waiilputu goats, alot, if my parents were up for shipping.


----------



## Painted Pony (Apr 12, 2009)

Shipping really depends on the weight and size of the crate needed. I shipped this year for about $200 per goatling. It's not cheap but it saves an entire day on the road and gas would cost abouyt 1/2 of that for a 5-6 hour trip.


----------



## Tracy in Idaho (Oct 26, 2007)

Billie, you are too sweet -- thank you! 

Shipping will usually run you right around $300-350. A lot of times it ends up much cheaper than the road trip would be. Definitely you'd want to watch lists to see if anyone is making a trip that would haul a kid for you. We have a sticky on this forum for just that purpose.


----------



## Nupine (Nov 2, 2007)

Tracy, you have some beautiful goats! Very nice! I just dream of reaching that kind of success in my herd. I spoke with my dad today, about the Munchin Hill goats. He said the trip itself wasn't a problem, he would like to see other parts of West Virginia anyway. He likes to drive. The thing is the money, and how many goats I will be allowed to purchase. If it was completely up to me, after hearing what all of you have said, I would probably purchase Arabesque [a yearling Allegheny daughter], Klass Act [a yearling Klassic daughter], and a doe kid out of Portia. This could cost me [not including gas] about $1400, if he didn't give me any multiple purchase or 4-H discounts. That is a lot of money. My dad is napping right now, but this evening, my mom, my dad, and I will be discuss the whole cost thing. Although I like so many herds, I am completely awed by the consistency of the does at Munchin Hill. They have lines of great-grand dam, grand dam, dam, and daughter, and they just look so consistent of each other. I will keep you posted.


----------



## Jacquelynn (Dec 2, 2008)

Pat has some beautiful animals. We drove up there to pick up our to kids and got to see her animals in person. We are very pleased with our kids. The doeling we bought from her was first at every show except 1 and was Grand Champion several times as well as BJDIS once. She is out of Piccolo, who is a Peekaboo daughter. We are looking forward to seeing her udder in the spring. Our buck kid is out of Kickoff and looks great! Can't wait to see what his kids will do. You definately picked a good herd to buy from. I think the price for her milking yearlings is great.

Jacquelynn


----------



## Nupine (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks for the input Jackie.


----------



## Nupine (Nov 2, 2007)

I am getting a little frustrated. I checked their website again, and have several more reservations on kids. Oddly enough, the doe I would be more interested in a kid from, is the only doe without reservations for kids from. The website doesn't state if reservations have been put on the FFs. My parents are showing that they are pretty interested, particularly my dad. But they haven't yet for sure said I can put a deposit on a kid or a yearling, etc. I am getting rather anxious. My parents don't realize that even though we wouldn't be able to pick anything up until March, now is the time to inquire and put a deposit on what we want.
Ashlyn


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

Have you mentioned this to your parents? Also, you might call and ask them if they're taking reservations on FFs or how they handle that and tell them your interests and see what they would like in terms of deposits. If their reservations all fill up, they may be able to point you in the direction of local herds with their stock that you could check out...?


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

Pat has some lovely babies. I purchased a doeling from her one time. Someone you might want to look at is P J Bailey's Alpine Dairy Goats. She has some nice goats. They are in London, Ohio. Is that near you?

http://pjbaileys.com/does.htm


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

Nice choices- I hope you are able to get some from her. It is hard to know sometimes how early to get deposits in...best to give them a call to find out what is available still.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

Yes - when in doubt call and ask. Any serious breeder should be willing to take a few minutes to talk to you - and not everyone updates their websites daily


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

Also, Bill in Ohio, who is a member here, may know of Alpine breeders closer to you with what you are looking for.


----------



## Nupine (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi again, my dad and I have been talking more about it. He is mostly confused about the whole deposit thing and how you can't chose which yearling that you want until they do, etc. I am not much of a phone talker. Although it is more personable, and I probably sound just fine, I feel really akward, not with parents or close friends, but anyone else. I also hate calling people, to talk about goats and stuff, because I try to quickly explain why I am calling, before they think I am a telemarketer and hang up on me, although I jsut sound more weird. I am also a minor [I am not like 10 though] so I am afraid people will think I am some punk who is jsut messing with them. So anyway, I am hoping to gather the courage to email them in a few minutes. Hopefully I won't come off as an idiot. BTW, they did update their website last Thursday.
Ashlyn


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

Ashlyn, maybe your mother or Father could call, and say "I am interested in buying a starter herd of your alpines for my daughter, she would like to speak to you about which one's to place a deposit on, as I don't really know anything about {show} goats" and then hand you the phone, and you could say "Hi, I'm interested in "" "" is there still a deposit available on her?


----------



## Nupine (Nov 2, 2007)

Hello Jeff and Pat,
First of all, I would like to say, you have such a beautiful herd! I may be interested in one [or two!] of your first fresheners in the spring. I understand you are choosing who you will retain after they kid, but are you currently taking deposits for a choice after you choose? Are any still available? I would be most interested in Klass Act or Arabesque, but would certainly consider any of them. Also, how are Klass Act's front legs developing? Thank you and hope to hear from you soon.
Ashlyn

This is the email I sent them, hopefully it sounds ok, and not creepy or strange.
Ashlyn


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Ashlyn all breeders talk everyday this time of year with folks looking for goats, and one day you will also. Not all transactions work out so do look at other herds you may also want to purchase from, it is pretty late in the year. Alot of breeders don't tell you what order your deposit has come in because if LA or Showing or DHIR is important to their herd they would rather put the does into a herd like this than a new herd where the animals will not be used. I also sell young milkers each year, I will take deposits on a few of them, then you pray for good udders on these EC appraised does, if we aren't going to get at least a V udder than we sell them as brood stock/family milkers to others...right now I hope to keep the whole group, in reality I know about 1/2 will leave (it's nubians afterfall 

Deposits in dairy goats are very different than in all livestock or even our dogs. It's not just about, in fact it is not really about protecting your place in line, it is much more about making sure the buyer is serious, and if they turn out not to be we keep your deposit so we can remarket the kid or milker when you back out, or when shipping falls through etc.

I was much older than you when I first got into goats but my Dad was out visiting our newly built home. He asked me what I wanted for christmas, I explained...A buck from Easy Stream...he of course had no idea what that even was...retired he owned a huge heifer replacement ranch, my mom bred and showed her Arabians at nationals. He was shocked that this guy expected money up front for goats that weren't even born yet...when I explained to him that not only was the buck I wanted not born, his dam wasn't even bred yet...he just shook his head. 

So yes you give the deposit....oh and don't be suprised if you get NOTHING in writing what your deposit is for  Make sure everything on the website you are OK with, and especially what is not on the website info. Vicki


----------



## Nupine (Nov 2, 2007)

Thank you so much, that is a lot of good information. My dad as well doesn't understand putting a deposit on animals that are not born yet, and when you aren't even sure you will get a certain animal. You really gave a good point. I have looked at horse websites and such, and usually you don't see them having a breeding list, and have you place non-refundable deposits on animals who are not born yet. Thanks, but in a way you kind of scared me. 
Ashlyn


----------



## wheytogosaanens (Oct 26, 2007)

Ashyln, this is just the way the goat world works. Munchin Hill has been around a long time and has a good reputation. Most breeders will happily refund your money if the kid of your choice is not born. (and why you want to pick a 2nd "back up" animal). Do check their purchase terms - some breeders will just roll your deposit forward to a future kid, but most will refund your $ if your kid is not born. They will NOT refund because you changed your mind or bought something "down the road". If they take your deposit, then they will not take a deposit from someone else. so if you change your mind, they have potentially lost that sale. 

Kidding season can be hectic - add shipping kids into that equation and the breeder needs to know what to plan ahead for, at least as far as they are able.

Don't be afraid to call - we have met the most marvelous people when purchasing goats and also able to share info about bloodlines, management, etc. We are very good friends with folks we have met this way - and we still haven't met in "real life". (East Coast/West Coast kind of thing). Still, some of our most cherished friends. 

Camille
P.S. Purchasing really nice animals is going to move you ahead ever so much faster - and choosing because you love everything in someone's herd is a good idea - that is YOUR style of animal.  Have fun.


----------



## Nupine (Nov 2, 2007)

Thank you, it says on their website they will refund your deposit if the wrong sex kid is born. That is great, they seem like honest, good breeders.


----------



## billinohio (Jun 24, 2009)

Bernice said:


> Also, Bill in Ohio, who is a member here, may know of Alpine breeders closer to you with what you are looking for.


I am not sure where Nupine is located. There are several breeders in Ohio that have nice Alpines.......I am always afraid that I will forget someone.
Cheryl Nestor Eastern part of the state) http://www.nestoracres.com/index.html
someone already mentioned Patricia Bailey (just west of Columbus).....PJ Bailey 
Holly Buroker has mostly Nubians, but has a few VERY NICE Alpines (northwest of Columbus) I think that Holly did well with a couple of her Alpines at NAILE. http://www.hoanbu.com/

Breeders without websites:
Steve and Elaine Hancharik (Rock Haven).....east of Cleveland. They only go to one show/year now, but they have some lovely animals. (They had the Reserve Grand Champion at the one show they attended this year.)
Terry Lewis......near Coshocton.
Cathy Walters (Hard Luck Hollow) near Cambridge. Cathy does not travel far to go to shows. But when she is there, she is almost always at or near the top of the line in every class. Cathy has used Iron Rod, Willow Run, and Willabelle Acres lines in her breeding program (I bought a beautiful dry yearling from her this summer.)


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

I've seen some animals from Nestor Acres...very impressed.

I've been in your place not so very long ago Ashlyn....it can be frustrating being the go-between with parents and breeders. Been there, done that  including being awkward on the phone. In reality, most goat breeders love getting young folks/4-H'ers a good start.


----------



## Nupine (Nov 2, 2007)

Thank you Bill and Beth. I have not received a response from them yet, but if it does not work out with them, I will consider Hoanbu [they do have gorgeous alpines, a little pricey though], PJ Baileys [I fell in love with the herd last year and almost purchased a kid, but the time wasn't right, very nice herd, Nestor Acres, or Walnut Fork [in WV]. Now it is just the waiting game. I sure hope this works out. It is one of those gut instinct things, that although their are nice animals that are a little closer, there is just something that pulls you toward them. 
Ashlyn


----------



## Nupine (Nov 2, 2007)

dance: Woohoo! I got a reply. Pat will most likely be retaining Avalanche and Arabesque, and someone has put a deposit on Klass Act. There a couple other people interested but no deposits!!!!!!!!!! That would mean that Prodigy, Praline, and Portrait are still avaliable!!!!!! I like all of them, but I like Prodigy best as of now. Also, if this works out, I am thinking about reserving a doe kid out of Portia, Portrait's dam. My parents are napping, but I am going to talk with them as soon as they get up. Mostly my dad though, since, my mom fell 2 days ago and hurt her back and is super irritatable. Hopefully I can get a deposit sent out 2moro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I will update you all soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ashlyn


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk (Oct 25, 2007)

Bill,
Shame on you for forgetting Hollianne...lol
http://www.seaualait.com/
She had a very nice, impressive Alpine buck at the ODGA show.. He took first place in Ring 1 and 2 and RGCH in Ring 1. 
If I were going after Alpines, I'd look to her for sure. I've done business with her in the past.
She just had her very nice Gabrielle up for sale.
Prices are up there, but it is for bred does with good numbers and appraisal scores.


----------



## Nupine (Nov 2, 2007)

dance: WOOHOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!! We are sending a deposit for Prodigy [I think] tomorrow!!!! This is awesome! I really want a kid out of Portia, her kids are $450, but I will still be happy if I don't get that. I am soooo excited. Pat is really nice, and I am so glad this is working out. It will be nice to see her farm, and maybe learn a thing or two. On her picture page, her goats pasture seriously looks like a golf course. You are right Roseanne, Hollianne does have impressive goats. I inquired on her 3 yr old bred doe, Caledonia, but she was sold, just a few days after she was posted for sale. I do like Gabriella, she is just lovely, but for $500, I would really like something younger than 8. She is proven, but you would only get a few more kiddings out of her. I will keep you updated.
Ashlyn


----------



## billinohio (Jun 24, 2009)

Dost Thou Have Milk said:


> Bill,
> Shame on you for forgetting Hollianne...lol
> http://www.seaualait.com/
> She had a very nice, impressive Alpine buck at the ODGA show.. He took first place in Ring 1 and 2 and RGCH in Ring 1.
> ...


I always forget someone!!! I was just going to post a note about Hollianne........and you beat me to it!!! Thank you for the help.


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

That's wonderful, Ashlyn! Prodigy sure is pretty.


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

I do have a suggestion when you send your deposit money. Send it with a letter and describe in the letter exactly which kid or which goat you are placing your deposit on. If it is a substantial deposit I would also send it by certified letter. Keep a copy of your letter and a copy of your check and keep your little certified mail receipt and staple it all together for your own records.


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

Where in OH are you Ashlyn? I'm in Dayton TN.
www.dixiedoesalpines.com
Love Munchin Hill does too!
Becky


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

Becky, I love your new signature!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Congrats Becky! Vicki


----------



## Nupine (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks everyone! I have been to your website many times Becky. I love your does. I am in Woodsfield Ohio, which pretty far from TN. A little too far to drive. I plan to do AI this year, and if you were selling straws I would be really interested. I sent the deposit yesterday for a yearling from Munchin Hill. I am so excited. CED, I did really not think that much on that issue, but I did write that it was for a first freshener on the money order. Pam explained to me in detail exactly what the money order was for via email. There will be 6 yearlings, she is retaining 2, and 1 is reserved. After those three are chosen, I can make my pick between the other 3. If I am not impressed with any of those three, and there are any unreserved doe kids, I can chose from them as well.
Ashlyn


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks...I love the baby ticker too!
I understand Ashlyn, hope you find a great doe from Pat! She is a great friend of mine!
Becky


----------



## Nupine (Nov 2, 2007)

Hello! I have been uber busy, so its my first time I've been on here in a little while, but I thought I would update!
Yesterday we went to see Pat at Munchin Hill, the farm was beautiful, and she was very, very nice and helpful! Long, scenic drive though. We purchased one of the Peek-A-Boo daughters, Prodigy. She is absolutely STUNNING, and we are so in love with her. She is huge, she is was born March of '09, and weighs 130 pounds. She has a beautiful udder, and is so correct structurally. I couldn't be happier with her. It was last minute, but we also purchased a yearling buck from him. He is sundgau, and we just adore him. He has Hoach, Roeburn, and Kickapoo Valley lines. Both of our new goats are French Alpines, not Americans, and I think I am going to focus on that. We are also purchasing a French sungau doe kid from a close friend of ours, and she is full of Addi-Hill lines. She is such a cutie, and will be coming home next month. I was really stressing over my herd over the winter, but things have really improved. I have 3 GORGEOUS new animals in my herd, I have a doe due next week, and I hope to sell some of my ''pets'' and American Alpines as well, and maybe my American Alpine buck. There are some exceptions, such as my wether Simon, my first goat Daisy, and Hannah, who's mastitis has deemed her udder useless, but I'm far too attached, and the only way for me to ensure she isn't goatburger is to keep her. But I'm headed in the right direction at least! Thanks for the support I recieved from all of you a few months ago, it helped tremendously 
Ashlyn


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

Congratulations Ahslyn! 

Pat has some excellent goats and it is nice to see someone else whom is going to be concentrating on purebreds! 

I have some Americans but am concentrating on Purebreds too.


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks for the update Ashlyn!  I agree with Ziggy, it's wonderful to see interest in the French Alpine lines.

I recently decided to go with adding more French to my herd and bought two doelings that are sisters. Took a long jaunt up to Maine last week to pick up the new girls.

He has Hoach, Roeburn, and Kickapoo Valley lines.

Those are the same lines in my new doelings. :lol


----------



## billinohio (Jun 24, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! I am also concentrating on French Alpines. I do not have any animals directly from Munchin Hill. One of my bucks is out of a Munchin Hill doe, and his sire in Stump Hollow Faro. One of the does that I bought from Kickapoo Valley is sired by a Munchin Hill buck.


----------

